# world rebuild: kde-env blocca tutto anche se disinstallato

## Maialovic

raga, credo di essere nella cacca....

spiego: ho syncato emerge e volevo fare un bel emerge -e world, dopo aver compilato la bella gcc 4.1 e la nuova glibc

ho visto  ke aggiornava tra le tante kose , kde

e mi dava l'errore che kdelibs >= 3.5.4 bloccava kde-env..... allora, ignaro della mia ignoranza, ho fatto 

```
emerge -C kdelibs
```

 ed ora , dopo aver skoperto ke non kambia nulla, penso di essere messo male...

per risolvere il probl dell'aggiornamento ke devo fare? 

nel frattempo ho lanciato un bel revdep-rebuildLast edited by Maialovic on Mon Nov 13, 2006 9:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

1) Sostituire le k con delle c dove necessario.   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Seriamente, è abbastanza sgradevole leggere lo "stile SMS", abbiamo tutte le lettere nella tastiera, usiamole...

2) Cosa vuol dire che non cambia niente? se hai tolto kdelibs allora non può più essere un pacchetto bloccante. Tanto meno se fai un emerge -e world, lì i pacchetti installati non vengono proprio considerati... Prova ad analizzare bene l'errore che hai e, se non capisci di cosa si tratta, a postarlo

Byez

----------

## Scen

Tranquillo!

Puoi sistemare tranquillamente le cose con

```

emerge -C kde-env

emerge --oneshot kdelibs

```

Non serve che lanci revdep-rebuild in questo caso.

----------

## Dun

Incontrato lo stesso medesimo problema.

Ho proceduto cosi':

Ho trovato i pacchetti che dipendevano da kde-env

```

equery d kde-env

```

Questi li ho tutti rimossi (emerge -Ca) assieme a kde-env (Che ricordo dalla versione 3.5.5 non serve piu  :Smile:  )

Ho aggiornato quindi il sistema:

```

emerge -uDav world 

```

Infine mi son preoccupato di reinstallare i pacchetti che avevo rimosso scartando quelli che richiedevano il merge di kde-env (magari hanno bisogno di un update nell'ebuild o magari sono diventati obsoleti)

Cya!  :Smile: 

P.s.: Non se sia la via ottimale ma comuqnue ha funzionato alla perfezione  :Smile: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Ci sono stati dei problemi di consistenza oggi mentre KDE veniva segnato stabile su x86... se il deptree non ne vuole sapere di tornare a posto dopo aver tolto kde-env (che non serve appunto più dalla versione 3.5.5 di kdelibs), un emerge sync dovrebbe risolvere.

----------

## Maialovic

allora....ho ricompilato con il oneshot kdelibs..... ho ri-synkato e il problema persiste:

```
kdelibs>=3.5.4 ib blocking by kde-env
```

ke io ho gia disinstallato....k'aggia a fare?

----------

## Dun

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> allora....ho ricompilato con il oneshot kdelibs..... ho ri-synkato e il problema persiste:
> 
> ```
> kdelibs>=3.5.4 ib blocking by kde-env
> ```
> ...

 

Significa che hai un prog che richiede le kdelibs vecchie e che va ricompilato con le nuove.

Ma scusa, hai letto il metodo che seppur non ottimale pare funzionare, riportato da me?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maialovic

lho appena fatto.

risultato: praticamente moltissimi pacchetti kde e k3b.

```
[ Searching for packages depending on kde-env... ]

app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14

kde-base/kanagram-3.5.2

kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.0

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.2

kde-base/kteatime-3.5.2

kde-base/eyesapplet-3.5.2

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.2

kde-base/mimelib-3.5.1-r1

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.5.0

kde-base/kenolaba-3.5.2

kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.5.2

kde-base/ktimer-3.5.2

kde-base/kfax-3.5.2

kde-base/kasteroids-3.5.2

kde-base/katomic-3.5.2

kde-base/atlantik-3.5.2

kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.2

kde-base/libkdeedu-3.5.2

kde-base/kcron-3.5.1

kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.2

kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.5.2

kde-base/kbounce-3.5.2

kde-base/kate-plugins-3.5.2

kde-base/korganizer-3.5.2

kde-base/krfb-3.5.2

kde-base/kdvi-3.5.2

kde-base/juk-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kturtle-3.5.2

kde-base/ktuberling-3.5.2

kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.2-r2

kde-base/ktnef-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.5.0

kde-base/kjots-3.5.2

kde-base/ksirtet-3.5.2

kde-base/kstart-3.5.0

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2

kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.5.2

kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.1

kde-base/krdc-3.5.2

kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.5.2

kde-base/kpf-3.5.2

kde-base/khangman-3.5.2

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kxkb-3.5.2

kde-base/klatin-3.5.2

kde-base/ksame-3.5.2

kde-base/kiconedit-3.5.2

kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.5.2

kde-base/kdict-3.5.2

kde-base/kommander-3.5.2

kde-base/ktouch-3.5.2

kde-base/librss-3.5.0

kde-base/kstars-3.5.2

kde-base/libksirtet-3.5.2

kde-base/lisa-3.5.2

kde-base/konsole-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0

kde-base/klickety-3.5.2

kde-base/ktip-3.5.2

kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.5.2

kde-base/kig-3.5.2

kde-base/quanta-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.2

kde-base/amor-3.5.2

kde-base/kmrml-3.5.2

kde-base/kweather-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.5.1

kde-base/kgamma-3.5.2

kde-base/kpercentage-3.5.2

kde-base/kview-3.5.2

kde-base/networkstatus-3.5.2

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.2

kde-base/kdialog-3.5.0

kde-base/kwifimanager-3.5.2

kde-base/libkonq-3.5.2

kde-base/kcharselect-3.5.2

kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.5.2

kde-base/kpoker-3.5.2

kde-base/kandy-3.5.2

kde-base/kmahjongg-3.5.2

kde-base/kget-3.5.2

kde-base/kalarm-3.5.2

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.2-r3

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0

kde-base/kpdf-3.5.2

kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2

kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.2

kde-base/kuser-3.5.2

kde-base/kruler-3.5.2

kde-base/ksvg-3.5.2

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.2

kde-base/lskat-3.5.2

kde-base/kpager-3.5.2

kde-base/ktron-3.5.2

kde-base/ksync-3.5.2

kde-base/kshisen-3.5.2

kde-base/kcoloredit-3.5.2

kde-base/lilo-config-3.5.1

kde-base/kolf-3.5.2

kde-base/kiten-3.5.2

kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.2

kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.2

kde-base/kfind-3.5.2

kde-base/kdcop-3.5.1

kde-base/ksmiletris-3.5.2

kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/libkholidays-3.5.1

kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.5.1

kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.1

kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.5.1

kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.0-r1

kde-base/blinken-3.5.2

kde-base/kmines-3.5.2

kde-base/kmoon-3.5.2

kde-base/kvoctrain-3.5.2

kde-base/kicker-3.5.2

kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.5.2

kde-base/ktux-3.5.2

kde-base/kpackage-3.5.2

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.2

kde-base/kbattleship-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.5.2

kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.2

kde-base/kodo-3.5.2

kde-base/kdnssd-3.5.2

kde-base/kmilo-3.5.2

kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.2

kde-base/ktalkd-3.5.2

kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0

kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.2

kde-base/kalzium-3.5.2

kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.1

kde-base/kblackbox-3.5.2

kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins-3.5.2

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.2

kde-base/kolourpaint-3.5.2

kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.2

kde-base/kverbos-3.5.2

kde-base/certmanager-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kppp-3.5.2

kde-base/kwin-3.5.2-r2

kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.5.2

kde-base/khexedit-3.5.2

kde-base/ksokoban-3.5.2

kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.2

kde-base/knewsticker-3.5.2

kde-base/secpolicy-3.5.0

kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.5.2

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2

kde-base/kgeography-3.5.1

kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.2

kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.5.2

kde-base/knetattach-3.5.1

kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.2

kde-base/kitchensync-3.5.2

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0

kde-base/ksig-3.5.2

kde-base/kedit-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.5.2

kde-base/kwin4-3.5.2

kde-base/kxsldbg-3.5.2

kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.1

kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.1

kde-base/kghostview-3.5.2

kde-base/ksim-3.5.2

kde-base/knode-3.5.2

kde-base/kuickshow-3.5.2

kde-base/klipper-3.5.2

kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.5.2

kde-base/ark-3.5.2

kde-base/cervisia-3.5.2

kde-base/ksirc-3.5.2

kde-base/kworldwatch-3.5.2

kde-base/kode-3.5.2

kde-base/knotes-3.5.2

kde-base/kfouleggs-3.5.2

kde-base/kspaceduel-3.5.2

kde-base/kfloppy-3.5.2

kde-base/kreversi-3.5.2

kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0

kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.2

kde-base/kcalc-3.5.2

kde-base/keduca-3.5.2

kde-base/kmplot-3.5.2

kde-base/kate-3.5.2

kde-base/korn-3.5.2

kde-base/karm-3.5.2

kde-base/libkmime-3.5.0-r1

kde-base/klines-3.5.2

kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.2

kde-base/konqueror-3.5.2

kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.5.2

kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.2

kde-base/kdf-3.5.2

kde-base/kbruch-3.5.2

kde-base/konquest-3.5.2

kde-base/klettres-3.5.2

kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.2

kde-base/kgpg-3.5.2

kde-base/kpat-3.5.2

kde-base/libkcal-3.5.2-r1

kde-base/kwordquiz-3.5.2

kde-base/kbackgammon-3.5.2

kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.0

kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.5.2

kde-base/akregator-3.5.2

kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.5.2

kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.5.2

kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.2

kde-base/ksnake-3.5.2

kde-base/kontact-3.5.2

```

allora dovrei disinstallare kde-meta e k3b...

pero non ricordo come disisntallare un bel grppo di programmi che iniziano per lo stessogruppo di lettere (tipo kde-*)

----------

## crisandbea

puoi fare :

```

equery list kde-base/ | grep kde-base/ | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend

```

ciauz

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

dovevi semplicemente rimuovere kde-env anzichÃ¨ kdelibs... ora il mio kde Ã¨ in ricompilazione...  :Wink: 

----------

## Maialovic

ma non capisco perke con tutto ke ho tolto kde-env continua a darmi il problema facendo sempre 

```
emerge -ave world
```

...in teoria dovrebbe ricompilare il sistema senza problemi invece continua a darmi

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ma non capisco perke con tutto ke ho tolto kde-env continua a darmi il problema facendo sempre 
> 
> ```
> emerge -ave world
> ```
> ...

 

rimuovi kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 .

e ridai l'emerge -pva world

----------

## bandreabis

Pure a me capita.

Ho disinstallato ma da lo stesso blocco.

Mò provo un altro sync..

----------

## Maialovic

io prima avevo la kdelibs.3.5.2.............lho tolta e continuava a dare problemi delo stesso genere.........

ora lavoro kon la kde 3.5.2 con kdelibs 3.5.5.....  :Very Happy:  ........aspettando di risolvere..............

il sugerimento di disistallare con l'equery i pakketti kompilati kon kde-env mi sa troppo di " sporco e contorto" rispetto ad un banalissimo e secondo me efficente (per via anke dia altri motivi per cui lo devo fare) emerge -eav world

ke dite voi? mi sembra una cosa insensata farlo se in teoria quello ke vorei fare io penso ke sia una soluzione piu ke accettabile

----------

## bandreabis

Ma prima di mettere stabile kde perchè non han fatto altre prove?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Perché non c'è nulla da provare?

Ci sono due casi in cui questo problema capita: a) se si è syncato solo mentre la stabilizzazione di KDE era in corso (poco da fare, ci vuole più di un'ora per stabilizzare tutto) b) se si usa un overlay non ufficiale che si porta dietro una kde.eclass che non è aggiornata.

Ovviamente l'eventualità b è totalmente non supportata, smettete di usare overlay fatti coi piedi (non ho visto nessuna modifica sensata a kde.eclass richiesta da qualsiasi overlay fosse) e vivrete sogni più tranquilli.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Perché non c'è nulla da provare?
> 
> Ci sono due casi in cui questo problema capita: a) se si è syncato solo mentre la stabilizzazione di KDE era in corso (poco da fare, ci vuole più di un'ora per stabilizzare tutto) b) se si usa un overlay non ufficiale che si porta dietro una kde.eclass che non è aggiornata.
> 
> Ovviamente l'eventualità b è totalmente non supportata, smettete di usare overlay fatti coi piedi (non ho visto nessuna modifica sensata a kde.eclass richiesta da qualsiasi overlay fosse) e vivrete sogni più tranquilli.

 

Intanto ri-synco.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> e mi dava l'errore che kdelibs >= 3.5.4 bloccava kde-env..... 

 

Questa è la radice di tutti i tuoi mali, è kde-env che blocca kdelibs >= 3.5.4 non il contrario ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Maialovic wrote:*   e mi dava l'errore che kdelibs >= 3.5.4 bloccava kde-env.....  
> 
> Questa è la radice di tutti i tuoi mali, è kde-env che blocca kdelibs >= 3.5.4 non il contrario ...

 

Infatti è per questo che mi sa che sarebbe utile aspettare qualche giorno prima di aggiornare... metteranno a posto sta cosa.

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Maialovic wrote:*   e mi dava l'errore che kdelibs >= 3.5.4 bloccava kde-env.....  
> 
> Questa è la radice di tutti i tuoi mali, è kde-env che blocca kdelibs >= 3.5.4 non il contrario ... 
> 
> Infatti è per questo che mi sa che sarebbe aspettare qualche giorno prima di aggiornare... metteranno a posto sta cosa.

 

 :Confused:  mi sa che non ho capito il vostro problema allora ... io sia un x86 che su un amd64 ho rimosso kde-env e un emerge -uDN world mi ha aggiornato tutto tranquillamente ... esattamente cosa dovrebbero mettere a posto ?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Maialovic wrote:*   e mi dava l'errore che kdelibs >= 3.5.4 bloccava kde-env.....  
> 
> Questa è la radice di tutti i tuoi mali, è kde-env che blocca kdelibs >= 3.5.4 non il contrario ... 
> 
> Infatti è per questo che mi sa che sarebbe aspettare qualche giorno prima di aggiornare... metteranno a posto sta cosa. 
> ...

 

Kde-env blocca kdelibs-3.5.5 che blocca a sua volta kde-env....

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Kde-env blocca kdelibs-3.5.5 che blocca a sua volta kde-env....

 

Forse mi sono perso qualcosa ...

kde-env blocca kdelibs >= 3.5.4 e fino a qui siamo d'accordo ... quindi rimuoviamo kde-env e anche fino a qui siamo d'accordo ...

A questo punto dici che lanciando

```
emerge -uDpvN world
```

ti avvisa che kdelibs-3.5.5 blocca kde-env ?

In questo caso potresti lanciare 

```
emerge -uDpvNt world
```

per dirmi chi è che richiede kde-env ?

Ripeto che io ieri pomeriggio ho rimosso kde-env e aggiornato tranquillamente kde sia su x86 che su amd64.

----------

## bandreabis

Stasero ti rispondo... cmq è esattamente come dici tu il problema....

----------

## Scen

Mi sono appena "scontrato" anche io con questo problema nell'aggiornamento di versione di KDE ( 3.5.2 --> 3.5.5 )

Anche dopo la rimozione di kde-base/kde-env il messaggio di blocco persisteva.

Con l'aggiunta del parametro --tree ho visto che c'era il pacchetto kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0 (che comunque viene aggiornato alla 3.5.2, che dipende giustamente da kdelibs-3.5.5) che richiedeva kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2 e di conseguenza kde-base/kde-env (si vece che emerge, nel calcolo delle dipendenze, faceva qualche casino  :Rolling Eyes:  )

La mia soluzione al problema è stata quindi questa:

```

# emerge -C kde-env

# emerge --oneshot kdelibs kcminit

# emerge -DNuv world

```

----------

## bandreabis

Peeeerfeto!

Risolto, grazie...

----------

## !equilibrium

se la soluzione di @scen risolve il vostro problema, mi raccomando: il tag RISOLTO

----------

